
Welcome to Tech: Where everyone is sexist and there are no safe spaces - BuleBule
https://medium.com/@guisebule/welcome-to-tech-where-everyone-is-sexist-and-there-are-no-safe-spaces-9ecc05fad3ea
======
BuleBule
Sorry guys, I have had enough of third wave harpies.

